# Help me choose a resort, please



## LUVourMarriotts (Jun 29, 2013)

I am going to be going to Disney next May, before Memorial Day.  I am exchanging with a DVC owner.  The owner owns at Animal Kingdom, Saratoga Springs and Old Key West.  I think we are looking at Saratoga Springs.  Any suggestions?

It will be my wife and I with our 5 year old (at the time) daughter.  We want a resort to be able to have fun at the resort, especially in/around the pool.  Our plans are to go to Magic Kingdom possibly twice, Hollywood Studios, Animal Kingdom and maybe Epcot.  My wife also wants to go to Sea World.  We are planning to use the Disney transportation.  We are planning to get a dining plan.

The items we are not so sure about are:

Are any of the resorts much better or much worse with regards to bus travel to parks?
Are any of the resorts much better or much worse for getting food that a 5 year old bland eater will accept?
Are any of the resorts much better or much worse for the pool atmosphere?

Thank you for your input.  I have gone to several review sites to check this stuff out.  In this case, they were not helpful because you find the same good and bad about each location.

Thanks.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 29, 2013)

I personally LOVE Animal Kingdom --- great experience for a 5yo to learn that the cultural makeup of the world is NOT the US of A. I usually stay at Kidiani House which has the every 10 minute free shuttle (from lobby to lobby doors) to Jambo House. Those are the 2 resort buildings with Jambo House have more dining options.

My nephew LOVED watching morning and night the Animals on the savannas under our balcony. Loved watching them eat and sleep - esp love the warthogs digging.

As for your daughter being a bland eater? I befriend a divoriced mom travelling with her 2 small kids who rode the Disney bus over to the wrong building for dinner. She was waiting for the Jambo House shuttle (as I) for the dinner buffet. We then waited for a table and chatted for 25+ minutes more. I asked if I could join them and she agree. Immediately being seat, her 4 yo daughter need to go to the bathroom; I volunteer to walk the 6yo son thru the buffet line. He returned with a FULL Plate of food - all themed dishes for Africia - no Mac & Cheese. His mother started to say, something about the strange food and I said, I explained to her as I had to the son that it was very similair to American dishes and to try it. He cleared off his plate and got more. The Mom and daughter came back with chicken fingers & Mac & cheese. Who had the better meal? 

There are cultural representatives at the AKV resorts. These 1 year interns are chosen for their knowledge of their countries and culture. They LOVE meeting children of all ages and teaching them about their homelands and the animals on the savannas. The enrichment programs are idenity cards for the various animals, making treats for the animals including having savanna attendants placing the treats for the animals to eat, night vision googles, camp fires (with marshmellows), etc. The cultural representatives are available to answer questions for 12 hours a day - at various points at each of the 4 savannas.

My best conversation with the one cultural rep was about burial tradiations of her family and community in Africa (South Africa, I believe). My understanding of the traditions of New Orleans and its cripts became clearer as it developed from the tribual rituals of Africa. And the initial question I ask was "Had she every eaten the meat of the Africian cows on the savanna?" Her answer was, "Once, at her grandfather's funeral". 45 -60 minutes later and the resort manager's eversdropping visit ==> we both learned how much in common we had, but yet so very different. PS I explained J Lo's faked funeral in "Jersey Girl" (her favorite US movie) was were my family had been buried for over 200 years. I can not repeat on a public forum - some detail info on funerals and burial tradiations for both cultures.


----------



## Myxdvz (Jun 30, 2013)

LUVourMarriotts said:


> I am going to be going to Disney next May, before Memorial Day.  I am exchanging with a DVC owner.  The owner owns at Animal Kingdom, Saratoga Springs and Old Key West.  I think we are looking at Saratoga Springs.  Any suggestions?
> 
> It will be my wife and I with our 5 year old (at the time) daughter.  We want a resort to be able to have fun at the resort, especially in/around the pool.  Our plans are to go to Magic Kingdom possibly twice, Hollywood Studios, Animal Kingdom and maybe Epcot.  My wife also wants to go to Sea World.  We are planning to use the Disney transportation.  We are planning to get a dining plan.
> 
> ...



This is such a difficult question to answer as each resort has its advantages and disadvantages.  Not sure how you are exchanging, but each resort will also require more/less points.

*Of the 3 that the owner owns (not sure if you're limited to these 3)*
- AKV Value rooms will use the least # of points (if you're paying/exchanging per points).  But if you're doing a straight trade (weeks), the Savannah view is the best exchange.  You'd have to take the bus everywhere.  The good news is, it has its own bus and not share with other resorts.
- SSR is the biggest, it's also very spread out.  I don't think this is an appropriate resort for a 5 yr old.  Theming is very subtle if at all.  There are 3 pools, and you can take the boat to DTD.  Bus to everywhere else.  It's the easiest to book (because of size).
- OKW is the first DVC and has the biggest rooms.  Low points compared to other resorts except for AKV Value, BLT/BWV Standard views.  The main pool is very nice (my kids loved it), but there are also other pools. From here, you can also take the boat to DTD, and have to bus to everywhere else.  OKW also has QS service and Olivia's.  Just make sure are staying close to the Hospitality House or have a car to drive there.

Of the three above, the best exchange value, IMO is AKV Savannah view.  The pools on both Jamdo/Kidani are kid friendly but Kidani has the toddler/splash area. 

*If you are NOT limited to the above, I would recommend:*
- BLT, since you are going 2x to MK.  You can walk to MK, or take the monorail to TTC/Epcot.  Chef Mickeys character breakfast in the resort and nice pools at both BLT and Contemporary
- BCV or BWV if pools are really important.  Walking distance to Epcot or DHS.  Or you can take the boat.  Buses to MK/AK from both resorts.

Depending on how flexible your exchange is, you might want to split between BLT/AKW or BLT/BCV.  Half for your MK/AK trips, Half for your DHS/Epcot trips.

*Re: Food*
Since these are villas, you'd have a kitchen -- we cook hotdog/bacon for our kids for breakfast.  BWV has take out pizza until midnight.  AKV Mara QS have the normal kids meal options that my kids ate (pizza, nuggets, hotdog, etc).


----------



## pnkrockprincess (Jun 30, 2013)

It really depends on the vacation you want to have!  I am going to comment on the three resorts you mentioned, but you should know that the person you are exchanging with could, in theory, book any resort at 7 months out using the points they own at those three resorts.  

At any of the resorts, you will have a washer/dryer, full kitchen (1 bedroom and larger) and access to Disney transportation, which will take you almost anywhere you want to go.  And almost ALL of the dozens (hundreds?) of restaurants on Disney property will have food for even the pickiest of eaters.  Even the restaurants that boast the most adventurous menus!

Animal Kingdom:  This is absolutely the most extensively themed of the three you mentioned.  You will be blown away the moment you enter the lobby.  The rooms in Kidani Village have an extra bathroom (1 bedroom and up).  Jambo house has more amenities in the building, but it's a short distance away from Kidani.  Jambo house also has the value rooms, which are a point savings (as another poster mentioned.)  The cons are that it's pretty far from the parks. So bus rides are a bit longer.  I think this would be the resort to choose if you're looking for that "Disney Magic" feeling.   

Saratoga Springs:  This resort is walking distance from downtown disney, which has many many restaurants and lots of shopping.  The feature pool has recently been refurbished, and even though I haven't been yet, I've hear it's phenomenal.  The resort is very spread out, lots and lots of low buildings.  It probably has the least theming of any of the dvc resorts, so if you were looking for a less Disney immersion feel to a resort, this is the one for you.

Old Key West:  This was Disney's first timeshare resort.  The rooms are the biggest of any of of the DVC resorts.  It has an "old florida" feel to the resort.  But, it's very very nice.  If you're looking for a slow tempo laid back vacation with lots of resort time, this resort fits the bill perfectly!


----------



## chalee94 (Jul 1, 2013)

> Are any of the resorts much better or much worse with regards to bus travel to parks?



BLT = walk to MK and take 2 monorails to epcot, buses
VWL = boat to MK, buses
BCV/BWV = walk/boat to epcot, long walk/boat to studios, buses
AKV/OKW/SSR = buses

IMO, AKV is great for the giraffes and zebras and I love the theming and dining options as an adult…but it does feel a long way from the MK.

No resort is close to everything, though.  OKW feels centrally located to me…but opinions are all over the map.  For a trip that is focused on the MK, BLT and VWL are probably the best options.



> Are any of the resorts much better or much worse for getting food that a 5 year old bland eater will accept?



Pretty sure they all have fries, chicken fingers and mac ‘n’ cheese.



> Are any of the resorts much better or much worse for the pool atmosphere?



BCV is generally considered the best.  AKV is also excellent.   I think SSR is up there after recent renovations but I haven’t been there.  The rest are generally comparable IMO.  (BWV has a clown slide if clown phobia is an issue.  )


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks all. We ended up deciding on OKW and the reservation has been made. We knew she could also request another non-owned resort later on, but figured we would just go with one of the 3 she owned. Being on property will be great. We will compare it to stays at Marriott resorts we've done, like at Grande Vista.


----------



## Deb & Bill (Jul 2, 2013)

LUVourMarriotts said:


> Thanks all. We ended up deciding on OKW and the reservation has been made. We knew she could also request another non-owned resort later on, but figured we would just go with one of the 3 she owned. Being on property will be great. We will compare it to stays at Marriott resorts we've done, like at Grande Vista.



OKW is a great resort.  We have owned there for almost 16 years and have stayed there at least twelve or more times.  Bus transportation is very good and you can take a boat to Downtown Disney.


----------



## chicagosfinest1 (Jul 2, 2013)

You can't walk to any resort from OKW but yes you can take a boat ride to downtown Disney.  OKW has the lowest point usage (cost) to the DVC owner.

At 7 months out if you can switch to one of the following DVC resorts you won't be sorry:
1. Beach Club Villas - awesome pool, can walk to 2 parks in Epcot and Hollywood Studios, ice cream parlor, walk over to Boardwalk for entertainment
2. Bay Lake Tower - walk to Magic Kingdom, nice pool, ride monorail to Epcot
3. Wilderness Lodge - great theming, nice pool, ride a boat across lake to Magic Kingdom
4. Boardwalk - entertainment on Boardwalk, walk to Epcot or Hollywood Studios, pool is just ok

Animal Kingdom is nice but you can't walk anywhere.  There's even a shuttle bus from Villas to main Animal Kingdom Lodge.  Great resort if you don't plan on going to a lot of parks because you have animals and cultural experiences right on site. I suppose I am the minority in that I didn't like the food.

Sea World is not part of Disney and on property no transportation will be offered.  You will have to take a cab I suppose or if you're staying at Boardwalk or Beach Club you can walk over to Dolphin and Swan resort and rent a car?

The Magical Express that Disney has is great too.  You check in your bags at airport and then don't see them until they are in room.  Be sure to pack a swimsuit in your carry on so you can go swimming etc until your room is ready and your suitcases arrive (this takes a while sometimes).  Since you're doing the dining plan make sure to book your meals at 180 days out if you can around the parks you're going to etc

Good luck,
Bill
I will be anxious to here how your trip turns out.  I am going to try Marriott Grand Vista myself next April to see what off property is like..........


----------



## rfc0001 (Jul 31, 2013)

So, personally I prefer the MK resorts (VGF, VWL, BLT) since you can get everywhere (but Animal Kingdom) by monorail or boat (and Hollywood by boat from Epcot) which drastically changes your experience IMO.  The Epcot resorts are also this way since you can get to Epcot and Hollywood via boat (and MK via monorail from Epcot).   MK resorts are probably better for families with younger kids spending more time at MK.  Epcot resorts are probably better for families with older kids/no kids spending more time at Epcot/Hollywood.

That said, SSR, OKW, and AKL are not my faves simply because of the transportation and just the different experience -- there is just something magical about staying in the park the entire time without seeing roads, cars and parking lots -- it may sound crazy, but its just more relaxing.  That said, AKL is the only one of these three I would *choose* to stay at.  AKL has a relaxing resort atmosphere, and the Savannah views are simply amazing.

AKL Kidani has a great pool/water park/slides for kids, and a decent pool bar and really good resort restaurant.  Don't believe the hype that Jambo is better -- Kidani is more secluded/relaxing, parking is more convenient, rooms are bigger, there is an addition bathroom for 1/2 bdrms, and the pool/water park pool bar is better IMO.  The only thing Jambo is superior in is restaurants, and it's easy enough to simply walk or take the shuttle to Jambo for Boma or the quick service restaurant (Jiko is overrated and overpriced IMO).

We do own in SSR, and book 11 months out there then cancel and book elsewhere, and in a pinch don't mind staying there.  It has two nice pools.  Main pool has nice water slide and pool bar and near quick service and sit down restaurant.  Paddock pool is nice for toddlers with a water park with two small water slides and a separate pool and large water slide.  The only thing I can ding it for is no pool bar (hey, if I'm sacrificing a beach vacation so my kids can have fun I want to kick back and relax and have a tropical drink and imagine I'm at the ocean ).  You can request paddock when you check in at 60 days (or when you make reservation by phone).  You can also request being near walkway to Downtown Disney and several other options.  Oh, and I totally forgot about the Treehouse Villas which are a unique experience at SSR but pretty pricey pointwise unless you are booking a a 3bdrm anyways.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 31, 2013)

Did you do this trade through a TUG member?  I think this is the DVC owner's answer for exchanging points.  I cannot imagine using my DVC points through RCI.  It's not even close to the value I would hope to get for my MF's.  

Direct exchange with a DVC owner means no exchange fees, and the ability to get the better units than exchangers.  

Win-win for both parties.  I love it.  I need to look at the TUG trade ads a little closer now.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 1, 2013)

After our first Disney cruise we stayed @ OKW. The bedrooms were large and the grounds were just outsanding. 

Enjoy your stay and take plenty of pictures becuase the five (5) year old may not remember this vacation.  When they becomes a teenager.


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Aug 1, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Did you do this trade through a TUG member?  I think this is the DVC owner's answer for exchanging points.  I cannot imagine using my DVC points through RCI.  It's not even close to the value I would hope to get for my MF's.



Not a TUG member, but a DVC owner. I found her, with help from TUG'ers, over at mouseowners. 



pedro47 said:


> Enjoy your stay and take plenty of pictures becuase the five (5) year old may not remember this vacation.  When they becomes a teenager.



Thank you! My wife is a picture machine, so we will definitely have lots of photos. We are also looking into the PhotoPass feature at Disney to see if we want to do that too.


----------



## rfc0001 (Aug 1, 2013)

LUVourMarriotts said:


> Thank you! My wife is a picture machine, so we will definitely have lots of photos. We are also looking into the PhotoPass feature at Disney to see if we want to do that too.


If you are going to do PhotoPass CD or PhotoPass+, make sure to order online (http://www.disneyphotopass.com/specialoffers/) at least 14 days in advance to get pre-arrival pricing ($50 off).  PhotoPass+ is a huge money saver if you are doing lots of Character Dining since you get all of the physical/digital photo packages included.  Just the price of 2 of them will pay for the $30 PhotoPass+ upcharge over the PhotoCD, plus you get the digital ride photos.


----------

